# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Мастер-класс для актёров и режиссёров А. Онищенко в любимом "театре на Чайной"

## matrurka

Дорогие друзья!
Наше мероприятие - это 2 в 1: мастер-класс и тренинг для актёров и режиссёров.
Вся информация на сайте:
http://remarkafilm.com.ua/courses/aktersko-rezhisserskij-master-klass-aleksandra-onishhenko/
Приходите! Мы всегда вам рады!

----------

